# History unchanged ....



## renifejn (Aug 28, 2008)

If a physician states family hx unchanged from previous visit---is this acceptable?   I know that it must state "family hx unchanged since {insert date}   but, ..........???????


...darn doctors for trying to take short cuts all the time 


thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 28, 2008)

You are on the right path...If my physicians choose to document this way, then I always refer to this section of the "DG's".  I've taken a few, scrubbed, examples to E/M workshops and the Medicare _guru's _ state we are in compliance.

DG: A ROS and/or a PFSH obtained during an earlier encounter does not
need to be re-recorded if there is evidence that the physician reviewed
and updated the previous information. This may occur when a
physician updates his or her own record or in an institutional setting or
group practice where many physicians use a common record. The
review and update may be documented by:
• describing any new ROS and/or PFSH information or noting
there has been no change in the information; and
• noting the date and location of the earlier ROS and/or PFSH.


----------

